# Crate vs Expen?



## Paulusmc1 (Mar 30, 2014)

I've been reading the forums (we are visiting a breeder Sunday so planning on a puppy in the future) and see most people have both an Expen (does that stand for Exercise Pen?) and a crate. I am learning about crate training and we will plan to do this. When do you use the Expen instead of the crate?

We have a small alcove area where if we close the door we can then use a baby gate and it could be an "Expen" type area. Is that ok? Our house is small so I'm not sure where to put an Expen. We plan on the crate being in our bedroom but can bring it out to family room when/if needed also. 

Thanks for help/clarification!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Expen is an exercise pen. Leo used a crate for night time sleeping for most of his first year. We have always used an expen during the day when we need to confine Leo. 

Just re-read my post and noticed and corrected my mistake. Leo slept in a small plastic crate at night through most of his first year. He now sleeps on our bed with us. The expen has been used when we can't keep a close eye on him during the day.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

As far as housebreaking goes, the crate has worked wonderfully for my puppy. She respects it as her den and will not go potty in there. I have a crate in the bedroom as well as a second one in the living area downstairs. I also use an ex-pen. I put her in there when I don't want to watch her every second. She eats in there, takes naps and enjoys playtime. My problem with the pen is that is where she has her potty accidents. My breeder kept her puppies in large ex-pens with one area being the "potty area" so she still thinks it is ok to go in there if she has to. So you may need to give the puppy an indoor potty option if you choose to, or just watch them like a hawk for the signs they ned to go out.


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

I used an expandable expen. When Sheldon was a young pup, I made it large enough to hold a potty area. Now that he's a strapping 11-month old, it's smaller and he only stays in it when I'm gone. Occasionally, if I think I might be gone for a longer time, I'll enlarge it and put the potty option back in it.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

This is what I did with Whimsy and it worked perfectly. We blocked an area off of the kitchen. Had her piddle pad and little crate in there with toys and a blanket. She was piddle pad trained by the breeder and just took to it like a pro when we got her home. The area was just fine for her and I could sit in there with her and play. I brought the crate up next to my bed at night. Eventually she slept in bed with me. Different things work for different owners and you will find what works for you best.


----------



## Bomopirate (Feb 3, 2014)

We are using a crate in my bedroom and an expen in the kitchen. I place a pad in there when I have to be gone for more than an hour. Leo has been good about no accidents in there.

I like the look of Whimsy's gate. Where did you get it or what brand is it? Thanks!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Bomopirate said:


> We are using a crate in my bedroom and an expen in the kitchen. I place a pad in there when I have to be gone for more than an hour. Leo has been good about no accidents in there.
> 
> I like the look of Whimsy's gate. Where did you get it or what brand is it? Thanks!


Here is a link to the gate...it has a video also.

Amazon.com: Richell Wood Freestanding Pet Gate, Large, Autumn Matte Finish: Pet Supplies


----------



## Paulusmc1 (Mar 30, 2014)

I like that too Whimsy! I don't think we have a good area for it but now my wheels are turning 

Thanks for the replies everyone. I am now understanding the need for both . 

I think we will put him in crate whenever we are gone. Do you think it's ok/best to have that in a closed bedroom so the cat can't bother him until we know how they are going to be around each other?

Then we will have the expen for when we can't have all eyes on him, like when cooking dinner.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't think Kodi would like being shut away in an enclosed room. I don't know how the cat could bother him if he was shut in his crate. If you're worried about it, through a sheet over the top and sides, so they can only interact through the front. Then he can move to the back if he's worried about the cat. Our cat, after almost 5 years, will JUST NOW, finally approach Kodi and rub under his chin once in a while. He was so surprised the first time that he backed across the room! Until now, she has pretty much avoided him.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I don't see anything wrong with leaving your puppy in a crate when you're gone and closing the bedroom door to keep the cat away. I've done that many times with Emmie and she doesn't have an issue with it.

-Jeanne-


----------

